# LGB F7-B Sound Board Installation



## bstott (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I have a sound board that came from an LGB F7-B. I would like to install the card in an non LGB locomotive (Aristo FA1). I've read that some folks have done this, but I cannot find any details regarding ribbon cable connector pinout (for power and control signals) nor any specifics on compatible hall sensors (or substitute). 


Many thanks to anyone who could provide some guidance!

-Bret


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I can tell you that the F7 sound board will not work properly unless it has the 'chuff' signal from the wheel sensors. 

Also, the switch panel allowed the unit to drive 2 speakers, one in the A unit and one in the B unit, OR.... 2 A unit speakers. 

4 wire cable is for speakers, 2 wire cable is for track power.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

the lgb b units had no power drive just the sound system...

the sound is triggered by a hall effect transtor in one of the trucks and reed switchs for bell and horn ...

a picture of the board might help us help you as to which pin does which but i have never seen paperwork from lgb that will as it just pluged in


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

so is this the board you are working with ?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

ok here is what you get from lgb 

number 41 is the reed switch for the bell and horn and 39 is the hall effect speed sender ans 37 is the speaker


----------



## bstott (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Scott, 

Thanks for responding. Yes, that is the sound board I have. The diagrams helps, but I dont have a F7B -- I'm not even sure which of the two large connectors connects to the sound control switches and/or gets power from the A unit. Ill need a pinout of the connectors to figure this out. 

Thanks, 
-Bret


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

nether big plug does sound triggers the two little three pin plugs on the side one is chuff one is bell horn and if you look the speaker pins in the middle are marked ...... the problem to figure out is one which pins on the big plug are power in and two how are you going to mount the hall effect trigger for chuff


----------



## bstott (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Scott,

What I meant was that the F7B has a speaker selection switch on the back of the loco. I believe I have figured out how to correctly supply power the board, but the speaker output is silent -- I'm thinking that the unit should produce idle engine sounds even without the hall effect sensors. Since the speaker is totally silent, I'm guessing the board without any of the cables plugged is behaving like the speaker switch is set to the 'off' position -- but I don't even know which of the two connectors has the speaker selection signals.


If you happen to have easy access to an open F7B, could you tell me which of the two large connectors has the speaker selection signals? If you are up to it, what would be super helpful is to plug in the board in your picture to a F7B, power it on and then use a multimeter to note the voltage of each pin (you could use the capacitor bank connection on the under side of the board near the edge as the reference connection).


-Bret


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

the picture is from the internet I have no board or lgb stuff .......

and even when the hall effect is not triggered i think it has an input ......


----------



## railroadbills (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all- 
I just bought one of these sound boards from lgbdude, no instructions, etc. And a pal and I are planning on adding power trux to our lgb f7b units, so that lgb f7b wiring diagram is VERY appreciated ! THX. We are going to try to put the hall sensors into a power block ...? maybe ? Or at least get one power truck under the B unit, and leave the sensor truck unit alone. 

Bret, this sound card is for an emd loco, very different sound that an alco fa, if you care.... Most of my pals ( some real rails like me ) are very sensitive about good sounds, as we rode all of these locomotives often in the past. 

my new lgb board was for usa f3 or gp7, same exact diesel engine inside the loco = emd 567 series. lgb did make an alco sound unit, for the white pass loco etc. I cannot locate any of those... THX all for inputs here ! 

Wish us luck ! rr*bill*-*


----------



## bstott (Dec 28, 2010)

rr*bill*-* 

I was never able to figure out the wiring for the connectors on the sound board, so mine is still sitting on the shelf. If you get the board figured out, I would very much appreciate any info you could pass along. 

Best of luck!! 
-Bret


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The larger cable sockets (One is front panel, other is rear panel) contain wiring for track power, speaker multiplexing, and the larger one has the speaker selection switch. 

The speaker switch is for giving sound in either the AB or ABA(only the A units have sound) configuration as only 2 speakers can be active at a time. 

SO, without the switch panel, you need jumpers on the board to simulate the switch panel to enable sound to the speaker as the B speaker can be turned off!!!! 

Only way to figure this out without destroying the board is to have both the A and B working units and meter the connections, or have the front and rear panels with cables installed.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Sorry I can't help with the install because I do not have an Aristo FA1 but once you do get it done, I hope it works as well as it does in the original LGB unit.*
*I have placed a link of it running in an A-B-A unit with the sound control turned to three quarter high settings.*

* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrcV05B8fM8*

*I hope you have a set of subwoofers for the full effect.*
*Enjoy and all the best of luck with the installation.*
*Peter. *


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note, I did install the F7B sound unit into a LGB F7A unit, but I used the switch panel from the B unit in the A unit. 

I took the special sound axle apart and added it to the A geared axle plus the hall effect board. I added Jumpers to the sound board and made it possible for the A to run alone, or with a second A unit so both had sound in the AA configuration. I did this several years ago and failed to document all that I did, but I did use the B unit bulkhead and cables in the A unit. 

You can see this unit run at one of the layouts at the York show, it is a B&O unit.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

I am always amazed at the talent that is out there* Dan*, to change over the electronics like that and make it all work. If you ever get a chance to take some video of it I would like to see it running and the sound coming directly from the "A" unit. I also hope that *Bret* will also get a video going of his FA1 once it has the sound installed.
All the best,
Peter.


----------



## Helmut (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi all,
I have this sound unit and I would like to installed in to the LGB F7 A unit.
I know it will fit, but how I can wire it and where can I get the wire I would need.
Thanks for any help.

Regards,
Helmut 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

